# North Alabama GTG #2 Oct. 17th. Headcount Thread.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Starting a new thread so I can try to get a proper headcount out the gate on this one. I’m thinking the other thread is a bit jumbled up at this point.

For details, etc, you can see the original thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ogether-2-october-17th-2009-a.html#post816283


To recap:

*Where:* 
Decatur, Al 35603. *E-mail or PM me for directions.* My email is: hardisj at gmail.com

*When:*
October 17th, 2009. 
Starting off at around 11am. I'm doing this for those who want to come early. By no means do I expect everyone to be here by then, though. 
We'll have food around mid-late afternoon. 

*Items you might want to bring*

If anyone has a pop-up canopy for shade please bring it, and please let me know here if you can. 
Don’t forget to bring a lawnchair. 
Any gear you would like to bring to either sell, test, demo, or whatever… do it. Ryan brough a bunch of midrange drivers with him last time and, while I didn’t get to listen to them, I know others did. I appreciate you doing that, Ryan. Was really cool to actually see all those drivers in person.
Bring your laptops with your RTA setup stuff. If you have any questions about that stuff, I can show you rather quickly and easily how to get your gear up and running. If you have any questions about buying some gear to get it up and running, shoot me a PM or check out Jorge’s $100 RTA thread here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/38290-how-make-your-rta-100-dlls.html
If you can think of anything you might need, go ahead and bring it with you.

I need tables if anyone has one they can bring. I can probably get my hands on one small one, but still need a couple extra if anyone can bring one with them.

I’ll have some sort of little ‘tip’ jar out if you’d like to help me offset food costs. I appreciate folks donating this last time. It really helped me set off my costs quite a bit. 


*Giveaway Prizes*
Some good news this time is that I’ve managed to line up a few vendors again and a new one.
Ant from Second Skin Audio, Don from sounddeadenershowdown.com, and Mark Brooks (here-I-come) from H-Audio have all signed on to be contributing vendors. I believe you guys are going to be in for a treat, and I’m personally anxious to see what Mark has signed on to send our way (I’ll let him share the details if he wishes to). 
This time, like last, will not include a raffle. Just drop your name into a bucket. I promise I’ll try not to look, lol. 

Thanks to Ant, Don, and Mark! I know I, along with the others who will attend, appreciate your support!



*Signup*
If you think you might come, or if you know you will come, go ahead and put a name below just so I can get an idea. I realize it’s very early but this helps me and others get a feel for who all will be showing up.
I have a feeling this thread will get pretty long, so maybe I can get the mods to update this thread with the names every couple of days. I’ll talk to some of them about this. 

1. Erin (bikinpunk)







See you guys soon!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

2. Lee (pyropoptrt)!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Alan- BigAl205
I _may_ have to work Friday night and get off at 7AM, so I will be dragging.
Bringing 10x10 canopy
anything else needed, let me know


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Alan- BigAl205
> I _may_ have to work Friday night and get off at 7AM, so I will be dragging.
> Bringing 10x10 canopy
> anything else needed, let me know


Oh another graveyard zombie! I requested off Friday and Saturday so hope I get it. I was dragging like hell at the first meet and that had a lot to do with my eyes being on fire in stagnated air...Ryan asked if I was alergic to him:laugh:Had worked all night and only got a couple hours sleep before heading out. Anyway...

3. Teh Hillbilly


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

You have the worst timing. I'll be heading to Pinehurst NC for a weeklong show that week. Bummer dude.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Talked to Don and Ant. They are sending out goods for giveaway soon.
Mark has already sent out H-Audio Soul mids and x2 widebanders for giveaway.

Ant is sending the following:
4 Door packs of Damplifier Pro Black
1 Box (80) SPL Tiles.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

4) PaulD


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

5) Ben


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a Breast cancer walk Saturday morning and I have to have it for school......Ill have to see what i can make happen.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I have a Breast cancer walk Saturday morning and I have to have it for school......Ill have to see what i can make happen.


Do the walk and HAUL ASS. Erin said we aren't eating until like 4 and you can make it in less than 5 hours if you're brave enough. Speedlimit it's 5.5 hours. Hovering semi trucks was a HUGE problem for me going down 40 so had to drive like a Duke.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

6) Mike Bayler.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

7) Dave - and on a side note... I will be bringing my new wagon, a 2010 Jetta sportwagen that will have the factory system. I wanted to install my equipment before I went, but I am swamped with work and will probably not have time to install it for at least a couple of months. Have you guys ever done a group install? The sub box with the four JBL GT 804s is already built. All equipment is ready to be installed. I have two pair of ID OEM midbase for the factory locations, along with a pair of Tang Band mids and Blaupunkt VC100 or maybe Seas Neo tweets. Powering the system will be CV EXL amps, two of the 400s, and a 1200 for the subs. I am planning (for now) to use the factory head unit. Anyone up for this before I pay someone for the install?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't speak for everyone, but I'll help where I can. Truthfully, once you get the car tore apart and the wires ran, the rest is easy if you're not cutting or building anything custom. 
If you're wanting to do this, I suggest you at least know how to dismantle your car, or have it already dismantled to a point.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Running wires is what takes a while although I did a complete wiring job or ziggy's truck in less than 2 hours.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's a pita more than anything. Mainly because you're stuck in the car and you have to make sure your runs are where you want them to be. 
I hate working inside the car.
For speakers, etc, it’s not a big deal. It will probably take me longer depending on what I’m doing, but at least it’s outside the car and I can walk around. Being in the car all hunched over kills my back, man. 

If you can install everything right when you pull the car apart the first time, which includes deadener, mlv, etc all the wires right the first time (extra RCAs, larger power wire than you want/need, etc) then you should have no reason to pull it all back up. It took me a full weekend to do the above last year. I hated it. Of course, it was in June and I didn’t have any shade… .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I think it's a pita more than anything. It took me a full weekend to do the above last year. I hated it. Of course, it was in June and I didn’t have any shade… .


Took me two days as well on my own ride and umm had very little shade. Did it the first week of June. And I'm too fat to be doing this stuff. Germans are designed to be strong as an ox and as graceful as a MACK truck:surprised:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Running wires are easy, _hiding_ wires is a PITA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, and once again make sure you listen the the silver Ram. It has the H-Audio set in it that one of you is gonna win


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

helosquid said:


> 7) Dave - and on a side note... I will be bringing my new wagon, a 2010 Jetta sportwagen that will have the factory system. I wanted to install my equipment before I went, but I am swamped with work and will probably not have time to install it for at least a couple of months. Have you guys ever done a group install? The sub box with the four JBL GT 804s is already built. All equipment is ready to be installed. I have two pair of ID OEM midbase for the factory locations, along with a pair of Tang Band mids and Blaupunkt VC100 or maybe Seas Neo tweets. Powering the system will be CV EXL amps, two of the 400s, and a 1200 for the subs. I am planning (for now) to use the factory head unit. Anyone up for this before I pay someone for the install?


Dave,

If you have an idea of where you want to put the electronics in the car, then maybe we can help you with running the wires and showing you how to remove the various panels in your car. I know from my own experience that trying to figure out how to get a panel off and making sure not to break anything is a challenge when you get a new vehicle.

If you plan to do any competition I know that there will be several of us there that compete and can help you make sure that you take the right approaches to installation and get the right pictures you would need for installation judging.

If you have the wires to run through the car I would definitely recommend getting some TechFlex to wrap them in and heat shrink to terminate the TechFlex. Parts Express carries a good selection of colors and sizes. Some folks go for color coded TechFlex; others just go with black and mark the runs to differentiate the contents. I prefer the latter and definitely recommend a hot knife for cutting the TechFlex.

Who knows? By the end of the day you could have functioning tunes for the drive home.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

8) iroc2nv I'll be there again


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Errrr Bama's homecoming weekend  Put me down for a maybe if I dont head to Tuscaloosa that weekend. I do need to get in on these giveaways though


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

1. Erin (bikinpunk) 
2. Lee (pyropoptrt) 
3. Alan- BigAl2053 
4. Teh Hillbilly 
5. PaulD 
6. Ben 
7. Mike Bayler 
8. Dave 
9. iroc2nv


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks.

Where is Ziggy in that list? 

I know you have plans. Just kidding.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm trying to talk 8675309 and Unpredictableacts into making the drive out. Both are great to hang with in their own ways.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

mdbayler said:


> Dave,
> 
> If you have an idea of where you want to put the electronics in the car, then maybe we can help you with running the wires and showing you how to remove the various panels in your car. I know from my own experience that trying to figure out how to get a panel off and making sure not to break anything is a challenge when you get a new vehicle.
> 
> ...


I have the techflex, all wires and RCA's. I know how to do a basic install, but no where near IASCA requirements, and for competition etc. What I was hoping for most was advice for the wire runs, amplifier placement, do's and don'ts for competition etc. Also, as far as competing goes, I am not sure I have the system for that, YET. As of right now, I want to get the wiring done with as much option for expandability as possible. I am great at taking panels off and running the wires so that they don't show lumps in the carpet etc, but I am ready for the next step... I will bring the gear and whatever happens happens. I think for the most part I am looking for those of you who compete to share your knowledge, and let me know what I am doing right and wrong. Oh, and most important, have some good bar-b-q!


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I am also considering two processors for use with my stock head unit. I was wondering if anyone will have an AudioControl DQXS on hand? I am pretty sure someone already mentioned the Bitone. I know where I can get a bitone in Nashville for $600, but I would like to at least see/hear it first before I drop that kind of money on a processor, even though everyone here seems to love them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i have a bitone. think Ryan (slade) does, too.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

You might also want to check out the Zapco DSP6-SL processor.

http://www.zapco.com/prod/DC_Ref/DSP_DRC_Frame.htm

Some of us that show up will have the same Zapco processing built into our amps and can show you how it works. It's a nice processor if you have a laptop you can use to do your tuning.


----------



## jgolomb (Sep 1, 2009)

mdbayler said:


> Dave,
> 
> If you have an idea of where you want to put the electronics in the car, then maybe we can help you with running the wires and showing you how to remove the various panels in your car. I know from my own experience that trying to figure out how to get a panel off and making sure not to break anything is a challenge when you get a new vehicle.
> 
> ...


1. Erin (bikinpunk) 
2. Lee (pyropoptrt) 
3. Alan- BigAl2053 
4. Teh Hillbilly 
5. PaulD 
6. Ben 
7. Mike Bayler 
8. Dave 
9. iroc2nv 
10. Jeff Golomb (jgolomb)

I've got a 10x10 canopy to bring, don't know if I have chairs or not.
I'm game for a group install, with a little organization we can tag-team the hell outta' it and get r' dun & dun right! As far as competing goes with that system, believe me if you have the will and relentless pursuit of continuously tweaking the install you can compete with just about anything. You might not take top honors but you can have a lot of fun! If we're serious about it, I'll bring my tool bag & a few install goodies.
Don't know if I'll drive the Eclipse or not, - speaking of which, there's a shiny red car that could sure use a serious speaker upgrade in it...  Can I bring my own special bucket for the drawing?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff, yea, that canopy would be nice. I can't say we'll need it, but it's better to have.

As far as chairs, if everyone can bring one of their own lawnchairs, we'll be fine. I've got 2. I'm trying to source some chairs/tables but still no luck yet.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I can bring a couple/few chairs. We need anything else?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's about it. If there's anything else you want to bring yourself, feel free.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

11) Ryan

Also, I'll be bringing the new Leviathan for all to check out.... It won't be installed as I didn't like the initial sound compared to my current setup. Seemed to have a bit of the telltale class D buzz of a noise floor, but that just may be my ears. We can certainly bench it and anyone is welcome to slap it in their ride to check it out if the desire is high enough.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good deal.
We'll try to bench it. Shouldn't take too long. We can run an ipod into it to keep it simple. 


I'm working on my car today. Trying to get the midbasses to what they should be. Weather is overcast today, but not humid. Perfect for working on a car. 

I just hope next weekend's weather is nice.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

X2. The last one had perfect weather


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Friday Night and Saturday
Partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 40s. Highs in the mid 60s. 

Decatur, Alabama (35601) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't trust a weather forecast for tomorrow, let alone a week from now.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol, ain't that the truth.

I can deal with cold and cloudy. So long as there's no rain.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I have an A/C DQX and controller I can bring along


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Working 8 days straight so I can be off Friday and Saturday night. Will try to make it home after the meet if I'm not yawning when I leave.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Paul, sounds good. Thanks.

Chris, you staying the night in Decatur on Friday night, I take it? Or are you just driving up and leaving Saturday?







Everyone else, do you have an idea of what time you'll be here? Out of curiosity, really.

And buuuuuuump. This is happening Saturday.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Erin,

I'll probably swing by in the early afternoon. Maybe 1:30 or 2:00.


Mike.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Won't know till I get moving Saturday morning.... hopefully I don't have to pull and all-nighter Friday to get things wrapped up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> Erin,
> 
> I'll probably swing by in the early afternoon. Maybe 1:30 or 2:00.
> 
> ...





slade1274 said:


> Won't know till I get moving Saturday morning.... hopefully I don't have to pull and all-nighter Friday to get things wrapped up.



Thanks guys.
I was just wondering if anyone will really show up as early as 11am. 


We'll probably have grub around 3 or 4pm. Definately won't be later than that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm leaving at around 6am Sat morning and should be easing my way into your driveway around noon. Depending on what time I leave I'll probably just drive home that night if I feel like it.

For time reference Foosman always had a pretty good sized group on his property as early as 930. Whatever time you say you'll start welcoming visitors is usually the time about half of them will show up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Some of the giveaway prizes have come in.

Ant from Second Skin Audio has shipped (2) groups of 40 SPL tiles and also 4 Door Packs of his Damplifier Pro in Black. I must say, the flat black foil is pretty sweet looking.












Mark Brooks of H-Audio has sent over a set of his X-Soul2 drivers which consist of 2" wideband 'tweeter' and Soul 6.5" midrange drivers.












Don from Sounddeadenershowdown.com has sent us (4) packs of 20 CLD Tiles + Roller 'kits'. The kits should arrive tomorrow. The picture below is from a sample pack I got from Don a while back. 












Thanks again to all the vendors who have helped out!


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

12) Ashley

I'll be stopping by for a little while. It's such a long drive...I'll probably have to get up by 10:50 to make it there by 11 

Actually, it will be afternoon (1-3ish) most likely.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So what's everyone running in their ride? Now that the awkward "get to know everyone" phase is over for the most part I'd like to get an idea on who to pester extra hard to hear their systemMine is in my siggy.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

updated sig with the following info.

06 Tacoma DC, 880prs, PPI arts A300(horns),A404(mb),A600(sub), USD A6.0 HLCDs, factory midbass(6x9) and sub(8") (for now)


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So what's everyone running in their ride? Now that the awkward "get to know everyone" phase is over for the most part I'd like to get an idea on who to pester extra hard to hear their systemMine is in my siggy.


I'm running the following equipment in my 2005 Ford Ranger Extended Cab.

 Kenwood DPX502 Head Unit

 Zapco DC360.4 Amplifier - active on front stage

 Zapco DC500.1 Amplifier - on the subwoofers

 Hertz Mille ML165 Woofers - in sealed doors

 Hertz Mille ML28 Tweeters - mounted on the pillars

 Image Dynamics iD8 Subwoofers - 2 in a downfiring box​
The head unit is definitely the weak link of the system. I'm looking at some options to upgrade it at the moment.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm running:

Eclipse 8443 headunit
Arc Audio IDX (crossover handling midbass and sub duties)
Arc Audio 4200SE powering mids and tweets (Rainbow Reference mid and tweets)
Arc Audio 2300SE powering midbasses (Rainbow Reference midbass)
Arc Audio 2300SE powering subs (2 12" Alto Mobile Falstaffs)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Trying to finish and tune....

H-Audio EET tuned via B.1 with DIYMA R12 sub


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Headunit: Pioneer avic-z110bt
Processor: Audison bitone
Tweeters: Hertz ml280
Midrange: Scan 12m
Midbass: Scan 18w
Subs: AE IB15
Amps: JL HD


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry Erin I can't make it this time damnit!!!! Its my step-son's birthday this weekend and he has requested I cook BBQ for the party he's having. He and most everybody else just craves my slow smoked BBQ pork and brisket as well as my homemade BBQ sauce. Maybe next time I'll be able to make it and do all the BBQ cooking for the crowd. I'd be more than happy to load the smoker/grill up and bring it with me for the cause. I'll surely miss all the good tunes and could use some criticism of my set-up as well as some help in doing some tuning.

Have fun guys and take lots of pics to share with those of us who unfortunately can't make it. I am truly bummed :-(


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm Trying to make it guys; my flight now arrives in Atlanta at 7:55am Saturday monring. My plan is to get off the plane and hit the road straight from the airport to the G2G. That if my ride picks me up on time:mean:
.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Sorry Erin I can't make it this time damnit!!!! Its my step-son's birthday this weekend and he has requested I cook BBQ for the party he's having. He and most everybody else just craves my slow smoked BBQ pork and brisket as well as my homemade BBQ sauce. Maybe next time I'll be able to make it and do all the BBQ cooking for the crowd. I'd be more than happy to load the smoker/grill up and bring it with me for the cause. I'll surely miss all the good tunes and could use some criticism of my set-up as well as some help in doing some tuning.
> 
> Have fun guys and take lots of pics to share with those of us who unfortunately can't make it. I am truly bummed :-(


Well, maybe next time. Your BBQ sounds good. 



Here-I-Come said:


> I'm Trying to make it guys; my flight now arrives in Atlanta at 7:55am Saturday monring. My plan is to get off the plane and hit the road straight from the airport to the G2G. That if my ride picks me up on time:mean:
> .


The good thing is you're an hour ahead in ATL. So, that's like 6:55am here. At that rate, you might wind up here by 12pm.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I hate this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like I will have to work Friday night, so I will be a zombie when I arrive


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Swap meet? I know it was not a huge success last time...
I'm already swapping my Dayton w/Chris. I'll be bringing my surplus amps and ID OEM mids for the heck of it. Arc 900.6. Arc 125.2 mini, genesis profile ultra two.... And of course the new Leviathan for all to check out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Looks like I will have to work Friday night, so I will be a zombie when I arrive


I was a zombie last time. Worked all night, got a couple hours of sleep, then hit the road. Luckally I have tons of pull at my work and can get my way pretty much all the time so it's gonna work out GREAT this time

Mike, I used to run a pair of ID8's in a sealed and downfired box. Amp was a JBL 600.1 and those little beefcakes ROCKED. Then sold them to my buddy and gave him my US Acoustics USX2150 to run them with. They REALLY rocked then and sounded a lot cleaner. I've considered at some point porting a pair to see what happens but can't justify the cost especially since Ryan has something for me that will probably work out perfect in my install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Swap meet? I know it was not a huge success last time...


That's fine.

I've got a set of JBL 2118's I'm contemplating not hanging on to...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe if we had more variety we could have a successful swapmeet. I'll bring my Tang ceramics to see if anyone is interested but *DO NOT TOUCH THE DOME*. They're worth $40.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Don't touch my dome, and I won't touch yours


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Don't touch my dome, and I won't touch yours


Can I touch the girl in your avatar?:blush:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Can I touch the girl in your avatar?:blush:


As long as you're not dressed as a deer...or wearing a Target teeshirt :laugh:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

C'mon, Chris would dress as a deer with a target shirt for a chance at that....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

55 degrees and overcast.... sounds like a good day for a spicy pot of Chili.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You gonna bring it?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd consider making it but havn't made chili in a couple years. Mine will set most on fire though

Oh, and I'm bringing out the camo clothing since cooler weather is setting in!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh, and I'm bringing out the camo clothing since cooler weather is setting in!


Is camo warmer 


Do like a guy at work....wear camouflage pants with a Hawiian shirt :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Is camo warmer
> 
> 
> Do like a guy at work....wear camouflage pants with a Hawiian shirt :laugh:


When I'm standing in crystal clear water troutfishing I have to blend in with my surroundings. And it also helps me blend in with the locals. I keep my camo hipboots in my truck all the time. Yeah, I'm a hillbilly.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> You gonna bring it?


How spicy? I may be able to take the time to make it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't handle spicy foods. My stomach is weaksauce. So, having said that, make whatever you want or what the majority wants. Ill be fine with bbq alone. Never been a chili fan anyway. My wife would enjoy it though. She likes spicy foods.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ryan I vote insanity hot. We can play "cook the hillbilly".


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll make it a 2 alarm fire with my signature "kicker sauce" for those that like the pain:cwm23: Now y'all got my mouth watering just thinking about it......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ill order a few port-a-pottys...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Ill order a few port-a-pottys...


Or a Bumper Dumper...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

latest forecast shows good things. Cool, but sunny. 

Decatur Weekend Weather Forecast (35601) - weather.com


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I keep immodium in my truck! My gut seems to be bulletproof though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I must say... I'm really looking forward to this. The weather looks like it might be nice and the turnout should be good. Hopefully a few of the local fellas can make it out but most are pretty busy so it might be hit or miss. 

However, I am not looking forward to the mandatory 'cleaning of the house' the wife makes me do before we have guests. LOL.




On another note, I think food will likely be around 3pm. 
I'll have my oscope ready to go if anyone wants to do any gain setting.
I'm bringing my large Samsung monitor out to put on the RTA 'bench' so results can be viewed with more ease. 

If anyone wants to bring anything to toy with, feel free. I believe Ryan has said he's going to bring his new Zed amp out to bench test. 

Looking forward to it, guys! 

If anyone needs directions, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll forward the directions to you as I've typed them up and sent them out a few times. It's pretty simple to find, but does require you _ignore_ certain map software's directions about a mile before you get to my house. This is important, as you'll go right past the turnoff to get to my house if you don't know to *turn LEFT at the fork on Chapel Hill Road*. 


Still haven't found any tables, but I'm trying. If anyone can bring one, lmk. I do have a bench I can clear off, though. Not a big deal if we can't get a table. Just easier.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definately will be taking you up on the O-scope. The first part of the day will probably be a tuning session for me judging by the progress of the install..... good news that my DLS amp sould be delivering tomorrow, so I won't have my total mutt sub/midbass solution. That Zed was just a tad too big for how I wanted to do the install. That, and I wanted to check out the Essque of their class D line.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Definately will be taking you up on the O-scope. The first part of the day will probably be a tuning session for me judging by the progress of the install..... good news that my DLS amp sould be delivering tomorrow, so I won't have my total mutt sub/midbass solution. That Zed was just a tad too big for how I wanted to do the install. That, and I wanted to check out the Essque of their class D line.


No problem. I’ve got the autosound amp setup disc to use for gain settings, too, so we should be good to go.
Oscope setup is easy. As long as I can get to your rca’s off your headunit, and also access your amp’s outputs, we’re in good shape. I have RCA extension cables so we don’t need anything else.


So, the Zed is a no go? I’d still like to see it. I had considered picking up 2 of the 6 channels at one point, but couldn’t wait for them any longer.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Zed doesn't fit size wise with the current setup. If I decide to go false floor in the future it may be an option. I'm still bringing it as I'm sure there are a few folks curious


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my dad and I'll be able to bring 2 banquet tables each about 6' long and also a folding camping table.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AWESOME!
That’s great. Now I have somewhere to put the giveaway stuff, lol.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just put the giveaway stuff in my car, I'll make sure to park in the street


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

We have a folding table around here so that would be 4 I could could bring...2 big 2 little.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> That's fine.
> 
> I've got a set of JBL 2118's I'm contemplating not hanging on to...


Just put those in Chris's truck and he will drop them off at my house once he hits town.



Is Mark (Here-I-Come) going?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe he is, yes. At least, that’s the plan.

Yea, I’ll drop those in Chris’ truck. Go ahead and PP me the monies.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Just put those in Chris's truck and he will drop them off at my house once he hits town.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Mark (Here-I-Come) going?


So I'm gonna be your "mule" again huh

Yeah Mark should be there.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I believe he is, yes. At least, that’s the plan.
> 
> Yea, I’ll drop those in Chris’ truck. Go ahead and PP me the monies.


$7 and a Hug from Chris sent.




Did you ever try to install them? Are they BNIB or are these the used ones that were being sold here?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What...wait...WHO do I have to hug?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What...wait...WHO do I have to hug?


:surprised:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I did install them temporarily. Wound up taking them back out as I just didn’t feel like trying to make them work right now. Too many reasons not to bother with it. 

One looks perfect. The other is faded. Both work fine. They weren’t up for sale publicly. I was put in touch with someone more local to me so I wouldn’t have to wait 5 days for them to ship. 

I’m only half serious. I’m still trying to decide if I want to keep them or not. In about 2 years we’ll be getting a new ride. Most likely I’ll be going kicks AP’d through the floor again and might hang on to these to use them. But, then again, 2 years is a long way out. 
If you’re serious, shoot me a PM. I was going to let a friend demo them but I’m not sure he really has the time or desire right now.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I did install them temporarily. Wound up taking them back out as I just didn’t feel like trying to make them work right now. Too many reasons not to bother with it.
> 
> One looks perfect. The other is faded. Both work fine. They weren’t up for sale publicly. I was put in touch with someone more local to me so I wouldn’t have to wait 5 days for them to ship.
> 
> ...



Is it the offering of a hug from Chris that made you decide to sell.....Honestly I have a full EET 3 way set I need to get installed before I start picking up other drivers .......Like most I have heard nothing but great things about those drivers and would not mind owning a pair.....But I have others toys waiting on me to get some free time right now. I fell I wasted your time....so Ill throw in the hug from Chris for free......be waiting at the end of your drive-way Saturday, with arms spread.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone has any interest in my PG tld66 linedriver or Tang ceramic tweets I'll have them for y'all to check out. I simply don't have a use for them anymore but both are in used but perfect working order.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, Mark of H-Audio just asked me about this and I don’t know how to go about it so I’m proposing it to you all…

*Mark said he’s willing to offer a $50 cash prize to a attendee voted ‘best of BBQ’.* No rules. Just that everyone who votes needs to have listened to everyone’s car to some extent enough to be able to give a vote fairly. In other words, it wouldn’t be fair for everyone to listen to one car and not another. 

Thoughts? He said he’s just wanting to do this to help folks out a bit and maybe give some more incentive to do some tuning. I think it’s pretty cool. 

We wanted to see what you guys thought about it, though. Is it worth it? Would you be able to listen to enough cars to judge fairly? Again, no rules… just your opinion. Drop your vote into a hat and we'll tally up the results.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhhh, incentive to confirm that your midbass doesn't sound like a wet turd hitting the pavement this time.... get the heat gun on those AP vents to make sure they're dry


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> Ahhhh, incentive to confirm that your midbass doesn't sound like a wet turd hitting the pavement this time.... get the heat gun on those AP vents to make sure they're dry


oooh ouch!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Ahhhh, incentive to confirm that your midbass doesn't sound like a wet turd hitting the pavement this time.... get the heat gun on those AP vents to make sure they're dry


SICK BURN!!!
ain't that the truth, though.
Truthfully, I'd be willing to not even be considered in this. I think he's wanting to do this for the folks who made the drive out. I don't have to drive nowheres!! 

But, then again, I've already spent $50 on foodage and supplies and haven't even bought the BBQ yet!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I keeed, I keeed.... 
He was harder on himself than I thought they sounded.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Guys, Mark of H-Audio just asked me about this and I don’t know how to go about it so I’m proposing it to you all…
> 
> *Mark said he’s willing to offer a $50 cash prize to a attendee voted ‘best of BBQ’.* No rules. Just that everyone who votes needs to have listened to everyone’s car to some extent enough to be able to give a vote fairly. In other words, it wouldn’t be fair for everyone to listen to one car and not another.
> 
> ...



I was thinking; for everyone that wants to be part of the Best of BBQ we can put a note with a number or something on the windshield of your ride, that way everyone would know what cars to make sure they listen to and vote on. 

I say this cause everyone might not want to partake in this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like that idea, Mark. I think it would work well.


Now... what does the crowd say? The less people who enter, the more chance you have to win! LOL.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thinks it's an idea, but not sure if my tune will be ready without some work.....


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> I thinks it's an idea, but not sure if my tune will be ready without some work.....



Get there and get with Hillibilly and the others guys and tune away.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Mark, I would love for you to get some seat time and get a listen to the rssux. It's the least I can do for hooking me up with that NOS falstaff!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Sound like a great idea.....hell I think it is even worth making it a habit for every meet.....I am sure everyone can pull together a pot.

Mark what vehicle are you bringing?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Delta airlines....


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> Delta airlines....


Should be Banging.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Sound like a great idea.....hell I think it is even worth making it a habit for every meet.....I am sure everyone can pull together a pot.
> 
> Mark what vehicle are you bringing?


More then like a stock Toyota Sequoia. I'm flying in to Atlanta and driving down with a friend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just want to make sure that the folks who show up don’t feel like they have to have a ‘competition’ system by ANY means.
This is simply a fun little thing Mark thought about this morning and just threw the idea to me a few minutes ago.
I think it’s cool.
Would be as simple as putting a piece of paper with a number or your name on it on your windshield if you want to be considered. We can say that at 3pm, if you want to be involved in this, then you need to have your piece of paper on your car by then. If not, then no big. 
If only 3 people participate in this little ‘competition’ then it’s not a big deal. As long as the bigger picture of us just having a fun time isn’t lost, I think this is a great thing for Mark to do. 

The ‘rules’ will be simple:
-	If you want to compete have a sheet of paper with your name (first and last) on your car.
-	At 3pm ‘judging’ will start. This gives folks who want to get some help and advice before we start a chance to do so. 
-	At about 6pm or so we’ll vote and the winner gets $50 for gas monies! 

I don’t want to make this confusing or hard. Just a simple ‘best of BBQ’ show. Heck, maybe I’ll find one of my old baseball trophies to give to the winner, lol! :laugh:

Concur?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Here-I-Come said:


> More then like a stock Toyota Sequoia. I'm flying in to Atlanta and driving down with a friend.


So what you are saying is you will have some free time during the drive from ATL to Bama to do a quick install.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I just want to make sure that the folks who show up don’t feel like they have to have a ‘competition’ system by ANY means.
> This is simply a fun little thing Mark thought about this morning and just threw the idea to me a few minutes ago.
> I think it’s cool.
> Would be as simple as putting a piece of paper with a number or your name on it on your windshield if you want to be considered. We can say that at 3pm, if you want to be involved in this, then you need to have your piece of paper on your car by then. If not, then no big.
> ...


What if there is a tie....does Bush win?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ split it.

$25 each. 

3-way tie? I'll take the money and lock the door.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

pyropoptrt said:


> Hey Mark, I would love for you to get some seat time and get a listen to the rssux. It's the least I can do for hooking me up with that NOS falstaff!


Without a doubt I will getting some seat time. I will be putting my CD together to night.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, so what time are most people gonna be there ? Last time I think I left at like 11:30 PM


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I asked earlier. I'm 'opening the doors' at 11am. I figure most will be here around 12pm or so.
You can stay as late as you'd like. I started this one earlier because most asked me to. 
Heck, me and Lee were talking until 2:30am. 
Ben drove home at 2am.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I asked earlier. I'm 'opening the doors' at 11am. I figure most will be here around 12pm or so.
> You can stay as late as you'd like. I started this one earlier because most asked me to.
> 
> Heck, me and Lee were talking until 2:30am.
> Ben drove home at 2am.


I still think it was crazy that Ben drove back home that late. The good ole days of college I guess!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> -	At 3pm ‘judging’ will start......Concur?


Cool, gives Mark 3 hours to tune my car :laugh:



pyropoptrt said:


> I still think it was crazy that Ben drove back home that late. The good ole days of college I guess!


And his account of almost "falling asleep so I had to stop and walk around the car".....


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

I will most likely be there. I don't believe that I should enter though because my car was built for competition. Everyone is welcome to take a listen though. 

My setup is as follows:
Head unit: alpine
Processor: alpine 701
Front stage: Morrel mids in the appilar and tweets in the cell panels Hi-vi midbass in doors
Subs: two Tymphany LAT 700's IB


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your rig sounded great at the last meet- no reason why you can't be part. This isn't being judged by "trained" ears, so unless your feelings would get hurt by Hillbilly potentially beating you in the enthusiast preference award, no harm in my opinion entering.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I know that this is for mainly do it your selfers. I didn't want anyone to feel like it wouldn't be fair for a car that has been in competition to enter. I definitely want to get some time in your ride though. I didn't get a chance to listen to it last time.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

sq civic said:


> *Well I know that this is for mainly do it your selfers.* I didn't want anyone to feel like it wouldn't be fair for a car that has been in competition to enter. I definitely want to get some time in your ride though. I didn't get a chance to listen to it last time.


I don't see it that way, its for people who wants to hang out and chat and listen to some great sounding cars. I could care less who built or tuned the car or if you compete or not, If your car sounds great it sounds great plan and simple. Enter your car friend; i'm looking forward to listening to everyone's cars.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, if everyone is fine with it then I will enter. 

Hey Erin do you know if Andrew is coming out? I want to listen to his car again.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

sq civic said:


> Well I know that this is for mainly do it your selfers. I didn't want anyone to feel like it wouldn't be fair for a car that has been in competition to enter. I definitely want to get some time in your ride though. I didn't get a chance to listen to it last time.


I'll make sure the seat can go all the way back


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Is anyone planning on doing pics/video?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

sq civic said:


> OK, if everyone is fine with it then I will enter.
> 
> Hey Erin do you know if Andrew is coming out? I want to listen to his car again.


If he does, and "enters the comp", my vote is probably already cast


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sq civic said:


> OK, if everyone is fine with it then I will enter.
> 
> Hey Erin do you know if Andrew is coming out? I want to listen to his car again.


Last I talked to him he was. That was just a few days ago, too. 

I'm okay with you entering. As long as Scott doesn't show up with his fully rebuilt Rivi, anyone can enter. 



unpredictableacts said:


> Is anyone planning on doing pics/video?


I'll take some pictures. I asked Lee about taking some pictures, too. Lee.... you there?....


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

atleast this time i may get leave a little earlyer  ,but that drive back last time was miserable


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't be afraid to crank mine up as loud as you want because it's tuned to where the drivers have very little stress on them even at punishing levels


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll take some pictures. I asked Lee about taking some pictures, too. Lee.... you there?....


that's the plan as long as I don't forget the work camera!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good deal. I'll try to remember to remind you. lol.

That 40D is a sweet camera, man! I've got a wideangle lens we can use on it if needed.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Add one definite to the head count. I will be rocking the stock system though 

All of the goodies are still sitting in boxes in my shop.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Good deal. I'll try to remember to remind you. lol.
> 
> That 40D is a sweet camera, man! I've got a wideangle lens we can use on it if needed.


I've put the camera bag next to my laptop bag as an extra reminder to not forget the camera!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Watch... You'll forget both. Lol


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Watch... You'll forget both. Lol


haha! I keep a pretty close eye on my 5 year old laptop; it's like my baby.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Charles, I look forward to meeting you. Glad you can make it out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryan, you think you'll be doing chili? If so I'm not going to buy beans today.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Ryan, you think you'll be doing chili? If so I'm not going to buy beans today.


I sure am glad I'm riding solo because it's gonna be some kind of musical on the way home


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

What does one have to do with the other- disregarding the internal effect on Hillbilly?

I'm torn.... I still have a ton of work on the car to get wrapped up today and it looks like I got trapped at work and will have to put in a full day to fix someone else's problem..... It sounded like Chris was the only one fired up about chili. It doesn't take a ton of time once the roast is chopped up (that's right boys... I use real beef, not that ground ****), so I can squeeze it in while body filler dries. I just want to make sure the effort will be appreciated by the masses......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Chili is in the same category as beans to me: a side item. No big though. Ill pick up some beans while I'm out today. Get youyr car put together.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah, yes.... the chili that is akin to the brunswick stew that you get as a side with the BBQ plate at the local smoke house. Mine is a bit different....... I'll drop back and punt that one for the next BBQ..... the food spread was great last time and it didn't leave anything to be desired. Why mess with what works?!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Get off the computer and get your work done so you can put your car together!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ryan your install doesn't have to be finished as long as it's functional.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, it won't be "finished" by a long shot. I do need it presentable though.

and this has nothing to do with waiting to babysit temps sorting product and raw material; so no way I can "speed up" what has to be done today.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My sub enclosure is a nice tan color


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

At least you guys don't have to dust the house!! Lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok guys, H-Audio has a little something else for you.

I will be bringing a few small Trophies with me to give out also. I'm just trying to do my best to make it little more worth your gas money to come out and have fun, listen to some great cars, eat some BBQ and makes some new/see some old friends. 

Their knowing big, but pretty nice looking; couldn't fit the 6' trophies in my carry-on 

These are the categories that will be given a award:

People's Choice SQ 1st - 3rd place (First Place gets the $50 also)

People's Choice Best Installation

People's Choice Most Potential To Kick A** In The Lanes (for the none competitors)

People's Choice Most Helpful


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

That's awesome Mark!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

How about a "Nice Try" award 

I'll be leaving work at 7-ish. So I will come home, try to get a nap, and I _might_ be casually late. 


Alan


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll make a few printouts with the categories listed and people can put their votes on that. 6pm we'll wrap up the voting and then carry on to the giveaway prizes. 

Anyone wanna MC the event? lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll make a few printouts with the categories listed and people can put their votes on that. 6pm we'll wrap up the voting and then carry on to the giveaway prizes.
> 
> *Anyone wanna MC the event?* lol



OOOOH me,


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

done!

You are now the MC.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

How bout the "best and/or worst use of fiberglass award"

trophy.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What the hell Ryan?

Anyway my dad let me down on the tables. Said he didn't wanna drag them out of the flustercluck they call a garage and for some reason he thought my bed was shorter than it really is. Anyway I have two folding tables and those of us with trucks can drop the tailgate to use for tables. We've done this in the past and it has worked out nicely. And the liner on my tailgate has 6 cup holders!!!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, that'll work. as long as we have at least 2 tables, we'll be fine. I've got a small one here I can use and I can clear off a workbench if needed. Not a big deal.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Did you want us to bring anything like chips or sody-pop?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nah. I've got it all. just bring yourself.
I'll have a 'tip' jar out if you'd like to help pitch in. I figure it's just easier for me to get it all rather than worry about who can bring what. 

Thanks, though.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin, I hope to make it out. Like last time, I don't get off work till 7:00 tomorrow night. Last time I did not listen to anyone's car. This time, if I can make it, I want to hear what a "real" SQ car can sound like. I have 3 new( to me) Audison amps to put in the Titan. Hoping I can get a idea of where to mount speakers for the best sound. 

Bye the way, thanks again for the help with my son's car. Hope to see y"all tomorrow night.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Fletcher, I hope you can make it out. Feel free to give me a ring if you'd like to make sure everyone is still here. I have no idea what time people will start making their way back home but I would think everyone will be here til at least then if not a bit later. 

See you then!


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Erin. I still have your number and will give you a call to see if people are still there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I did forget... if anyone plans to bring a laptop, you might want to bring an extension cord, just in case.
Also if anyone has an extension cord with multiprong outlet, please bring it. I still don't own one.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Bad new guys. Looks like one of my mids is starting/trying to die so I'll be making some new kick baffles to house a larger driver (aka one of my extra speakers I have laying around).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bummer. I've got a set of 2118's....

don't forget your camera!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Firing up the Cadi and headin' that way!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope the weather is better over there .... it's like 42 and raining here in Huntsvegas


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

not raining here but it is cloudy. 

AFAIK there's no rain in the forecast. Wear warm clothes, though!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, that's good ......

I have loaded up the A/C RTA, A/C DQX and controller, two chairs and an extension cord. Y'all need anything else - tools, equipment ?


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Erin I sent you a PM


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Same here, and you have email.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good paul.

Ricky, I'm about to call you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My subdivision is new. Thus most of the directions get goofy right before you get to my house.



*Whatever diretions you use, note the following:*
Once you turn onto *Chapel Hill Road (southwest)* you'll stay on this road for approximately 1.5 miles. At this point you'll come to a fork. *note, most directions tell you to go right. However *GO LEFT at the fork.**
Once you turn left at the fork you'll be *on South Chapel Hill Road. *
Go down S. Chapel Hill Road about 1/2 mile. Then turn *Right onto Old Vineyard Rd*. This road leads into my subdivision. Once you get to the stopsign at the end of this short road my house will be across from you on the left. We're the ones with halloween decorations on the porch.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Erin, my son may be in the Huntsville Area(UAH or A&M can't rememeber) around that time for a meeting. He is a member on DIYMA, but he doesn't post much or if any. Would you mind if he comes to your awsome shing ding? He's a good laid back guy, and currently in grad school in Dallas.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Erin,

Thanks for hosting the GTG. I had a great time and got to listen to most of the cars. I'm glad I was able to stay longer at this one.


Mike.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for a great time, Erin. It was nice meeting everybody and many thanks for all of the advice. Maybe next time I will have a competitive system. 

Also, many thanks to the sponsors


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So lets get a run down.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

X2 on that run down



unpredictableacts said:


> So lets get a run down.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I didn't get to come over !


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> So lets get a run down.


Dang, you're ready to run us down for having fun already ? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> So lets get a run down.


I'll post up a run down later on when I get some time to sit down and write out what I remember.
I wish I had taken more pictures. Our camera guy (read: Lee) wasn't able to make it out. So, if anyone else took some, please post them up.

If anyone would like to give their rundowns, that would be cool. I'd appreciate your thoughts on how this turned out from everyone else's point of view. Suggestions on things I could do next time to make it better are welcome. 


Oh, I gave Chris something to give to you when he gets home. It starts with an 'H' and ends with an 'ug'.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Well guys I had a blast!!

I was great to meet you all and meet the great people behind the screen names.

I have to say I was really impressed with the level of sound of the cars at the meet. For some the guys who don't compete or never have the level of sound in the cars was top notch. All you guys should be very proud of the level of sound you have achieved with your rides. To is a great way to get a group of SQ nuts to get together and help improve each other rides and learn together.

Erin I would like to thank you for being a great host and opening up your home to us; I look forward to doing it again. 

Ryan thanks for the ride and hospitality


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll post up a run down later on when I get some time to sit down and write out what I remember.
> I wish I had taken more pictures. Our camera guy (read: Lee) wasn't able to make it out. So, if anyone else took some, please post them up.
> 
> If anyone would like to give their rundowns, that would be cool. I'd appreciate your thoughts on how this turned out from everyone else's point of view. Suggestions on things I could do next time to make it better are welcome.
> ...


Great, I can't wait.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hmmmm...the rundown.

First, the strippers that Here-I-Come hired were very talented and energetic. I just wish he would get _female_ strippers next time. 
Erin, I'm sorry about the fire. I didn't see that candle sitting there. Just let the house air out and a little paint will fix that right up.
It was kinda' sad when Hillbilly SQ backed into the neighbor's Corvette, though. Chris, I hope the ambulance ride to the hospital was un-eventful.


Okay, now the truth...you should have been there. It was a blast.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> Hmmmm...the rundown.
> 
> First, the strippers that Here-I-Come hired were very talented and energetic. I just wish he would get _female_ strippers next time.
> Erin, I'm sorry about the fire. I didn't see that candle sitting there. Just let the house air out and a little paint will fix that right up.
> ...



LOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

BigAl now that was some funny s**t


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Here-I-Come said:


> LOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> BigAl now that was some funny s**t


Hehe...glad you took the time to come to the meet. Did you get a room, or did you drive back?


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd like to thank Erin for hosting as well. And it was great meeting you guys. It was an eye opening experience (ear opening also) and really cool to meet such a hard core bunch of SQ freaks.

I've got my work cut out for me.

Hope you have another in the future.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Made it home. Erin thanks for the help last night after everyone left. It really did help me figure out my two problems...and only one of those problems can be fixed but would require a booster seat:blush:The bbq was great and all the cars I listened to were great. At the next one hopefully I'll have an even better tune. Those of you that heard my truck before me and Paul found my major problem area and cut the piss out of it I'm sure it's more to your liking now. Al can give his before and after impressions if he wants.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, first off I’d like to thank everyone who showed up and all the sponsors (Ant, Don, and Mark). Without all of you there would be no reason for having these GTGs.

The turnout yesterday was pretty good. Figure we had around 20 people here. Some new faces. Unfortunately some guys who made it out last time weren't able to make it out this time. Here's what the driveway looked like around 3pm. A few folks showed up afterward, but this is pretty much the layout:












I got to hear quite a few more setups this time around compared to last time. Just to give a quick rundown:

Ben- Things sounded much better than when I heard it last. I don’t know what you have done between now and then but it works, man. Great tonality. Lots of potential in that setup, man! Next time you come out, I’ll have a headlight job for you. 
Wish you could've hung around a bit longer. I was going to bust out the RTA for you. Maybe next time... but, heck, the way you're going next time I'll be having _you_ tune _my_ car! 

Chris – After the re-tune last night, things opened up quite a bit. Those H-Audio Soul line aren’t necessarily my cup of tea, but they sounded pretty good. For rocking a stock location setup, I was very impressed. Your car is a testament to the fact that you don’t have to spend a lot of money to get great sound. 

Ryan – After Mark and I did some quick settings changes your car really started coming to life. Hard to believe your setup sounded the way it did considering you hadn’t tuned a single thing and only hours before we were setting gains, lol! I really liked the H-Audio Ebony mid and tweeter. Great sounding drivers. Thanks also for bringing that Zed amp. Was good to get an idea of the size of that sucker. Hate that you guys had to leave early.

Al - Man, for a stock amp and coax setup I was really impressed. Especially with that stock 8" sub. That car is very open. I look forward to hearing it when you get things wrapped up. Oh, and where's that list of songs?! *hint hint* 

Paul and Mike: I didn’t get to really listen to your setups in depth because by then I was pretty rushed to get the giveaway stuff taken care of. But, from what I heard I was pretty happy. Next time I hope to have some more listening time. 



Everyone else who came out: Thanks!
I was happy to get to put some faces with names. 

Ashley, it was good to meet you. Crazy you live so close, man. Hope you were able to get something out of it. If you need help with your install give me a shout. I’m pretty much available every other weekend. If nothing else, I can hand you a screwdriver and be moral support. 

Charles, it was good to finally meet you, too. Been chatting with you back and forth for a while so it was good to see your face. I look forward to you getting that Caddy up and running. That trunk is ridiculous! Should be able to stuff a buncha stuff in there. 
Thanks for your input, too.

Dave, glad you made it out, man. You had quite a drive (fly). Lol. Hope you make it out next time so I can ask you some things about your piloting. Probably best I didn’t get a chance to talk to you about it yesterday… you would’ve never been able to leave!

Jeff, glad you made it out, man. I was blown away by your install work. Seriously amazing, man. I’d kill to have those skills! I wish I had gotten a picture of your setup to share with the forum. I can’t imagine the work it took you to get your setup the way it is. Hope to see you again, soon.

Mark…. Man, I’m glad you made it out. You were a great asset… was great to meet you and get your input. I know I and everyone else appreciated your input on their setups. I can’t believe you made it up here from Florida, but you did… hope you make the next one!



Now, thanks to our sponsors, we had a total of 11 prizes to give out to everyone. 
Ant of Second Skin Audio sent out some SPL tiles and door packs of black Damplifier pro. The winners were (from left) Mark, Ryan, and Ben. Not pictured was Mike, Jeff, and (can't remember who else won the door pack?).












Don of Sounddeadenershowdown.com sent out (4) of his ‘CLD Kit’ which included 20 CLD tiles + a 2" maple roller in the kit. From Left: The winners were Al, Chris, Paul, and Jason.











The final prize given away was a set of H-Audio Drivers. Mark, owner of H-Audio, came up with Ryan after flying into Atlanta from Miami, and brought with him a set of his Ebony series drivers. The winner was given the choice of keeping the X-Series set or taking the ebony tweeter + midrange. Mike won the prize and went with the Ebonys, I believe. Great sounding drivers. Hope you enjoy them Mike!


So, thanks again to Don, Ant, and Mark. I really appreciate you guys kicking in some gear our way and helping this shindig be more fun. Great products and great guys. Thanks again!!!





Also, throughout the day people were listening to others’ cars and checking out the install. At the end of the day we had everyone still around vote on the Best SQ, Best Install, Most Potential and Most Helpful. Mark took ‘most helpful. Ricky took ‘best install’ and ‘most potential’. I truthfully can’t remember who got ‘most potential’. Does anyone else? 
Mark took the time to bring some trophies and made stickers to read ‘North Alabama Get Together #2’. I was pretty impressed that he took the time to do this for us. Very cool, Mark. 













All in all, I had a *great time*!!! I hope everyone else did, too! Wish the weather had been a bit better, but at least it didn’t rain the whole time. I’m glad everyone who came out got to come out. I hope you all enjoyed it. I’ll keep hosting these as long as people keep coming. 
I may see some of you guys in the lanes this coming year. 



Please share your thoughts and suggestions. I'm all ears, guys! 
And, if anyone is ever in the area, or wants to come hang out, feel free. I enjoy this stuff. I'll be happy to offer up my garage for a day of installing or tuning with the RTA. My weekends are spent breaking stuff just to have something to do. Might as well break someone's car, lol! J/K! 

Save March in your calendars for the next one!!! 
Let’s see if we can break 30 attendees.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Great turnout man!
Looks like you had a nice event.

Glad we could be apart of it!
ANT


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Erin, Mike win the H-Audio prize give away and had a choice of the X-Soul2 2-way arrangement or the the ET 2-way arrangement or the Trinity and Ebony combo. He selected the Trinity wide-band drivers and Enigma high resonance tweeters ( ET 2-way arrangement). Also Ryan is running the EET 3-way arrangement (Enigma, Ebony and Trinity) in the WRX.

Pual took most potential

Best SQ results:

*First was Erin* (the car sounds great. Its does everything, and does it just great. )

*Second was Ricky *(loved the detail vocals)

*Third was Rayn* ( With about 30-40 minutes of setup and next to no tunnig and to sound the way it does; the WRX is going to be a true force when it has some real tunning. 

*Hillbilly *the first time I listen to the truck I was a little disappointed, it didn't sound bad by no means just sounded a bit thin. But the last time i listen after you and the guys did the re-tune, I was really, really impressed. With stock location I was truly amazed at what it became, from what it was before. String instruments sounded as real as I had heard all day. Great job guys on helping him get the system up to par and beyond. *This is what the G2G are all about.*

*Ben* I told you sir, get that car in the lanes. Enough said.

*Pual* The Accord simple put, Rocks!

*Mike *The truck sounded great. Soundstage is as high as I have ever heard.

*Kirk* Man the Acura is special.

If missed anyone please remind me. As I said above The level of the cars was amazing. I walked away truly motivated to get my own build done. GREAT JOB TO EVERYONE


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark, I think you meant to say Ricky instead of Jeff. Ricky has the red civic. Jeff has the red Eclipse. 
I may be mistaken, but I think he was the one who got 2nd. 

Thanks for reminding me that Paul got most potential. I couldn't remember if it was him or Ricky, and I knew the other one won 2nd. 


thanks for the compliments. I'll keep working on things we discussed. Thanks for giving me your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Mark, I think you meant to say Ricky instead of Jeff. Ricky has the red civic. Jeff has the red Eclipse.
> I may be mistaken, but I think he was the one who got 2nd.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that Paul got most potential. I couldn't remember if it was him or Ricky, and I knew the other one won 2nd.
> ...


Yep, sorry Ricky.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark I'm sorry you had to hear what you heard the first time you listened and what everyone heard before I did some rta time was pretty close to what you heard the SECOND time. I hadn't had a chance to balance everything out after the dancing led's gave me somewhat of a baseline. I truly apologize for that and hope you didn't lose faith in me. Getting if from trainwreck up to the way you heard it took me less than 5 mins just to give you an idea


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Mark I'm sorry you had to hear what you heard the first time you listened and what everyone heard before I did some rta time was pretty close to what you heard the SECOND time. I hadn't had a chance to balance everything out after the dancing led's gave me somewhat of a baseline. I truly apologize for that and hope you didn't lose faith in me. Getting if from trainwreck up to the way you heard it took me less than 5 mins just to give you an idea



No worries here sir, Believe me I know how it is. As I said above it sounded very, very nice the last time I heard it. The acoutic strings had me smiling from ear to ear; So no apology needed my friend,


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

What a great BBQ again Erin. Many thanks again for your hospitality. Your car made me a believer in those HD amps. Thanks fornyournpatiemce with thebo-scope as well, I love learning technical stuff. Glad you all liked the sound of my rush job and glad I could represent not only how good the H-Audio harmony mine can sound, but also how "forgiveable" it is. I hope to have it all "finalized" by the next bama meet!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I can not wait to get some free time to start fabbing a few things up.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks again Erin for having this GTG again. Had a great time meeting everybody and getting hear their cars. Thanks again for all the advise. Be glad to help ya do headlights just make sure ya can fit them in your oven. 
Thanks Ricky for Zapco logo

made it home at 2:30am no stops


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for giving me some great ideas for the install of my JSW (Jetta Sport Wagen). I heard some really great cars and some great new products (Mark expect an order from me soon!) Hopefully next time I will be letting someone listen to my car, and awaiting some good feedback. The flight home was uneventful, and after the meet I am glad for the freezing layer between Huntsville and Nashville that allowed me to go. I will definitely be there in March. Aaron, I may swing though there at some point for some RTA help, and you can ask all the aviation questions you want. It was awesome meeting all of you and listening to the various setups. One regret I do have though is not having a sedan for an IB setup... Those that I listened to sounded incredible!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

helosquid said:


> I..... One regret I do have though is not having a sedan for an IB setup... Those that I listened to sounded incredible!


x2... but I wouldn't give up the functionality of the hatchback......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> No worries here sir, Believe me I know how it is. As I said above it sounded very, very nice the last time I heard it. The acoutic strings had me smiling from ear to ear; So no apology needed my friend,


Luckally you and Erin were the only ones that heard it after the rta time before I realized I REALLY had to get some seat time of my own to balance everything out. Paul told me to do it and I should have done it IMMEDIATELY. Like I said before the tune that most of the people heard was close to what you heard the second time around but it's definately a lot more real sounding since I was able to see where my problems were and flatten them out. Even managed to add a little bit more fullness to the sound without sacrificing the detail that this set was designed to have.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> What a great BBQ again Erin. Many thanks again for your hospitality. Your car made me a believer in those HD amps. Thanks fornyournpatiemce with thebo-scope as well, I love learning technical stuff. Glad you all liked the sound of my rush job and glad I could represent not only how good the H-Audio harmony mine can sound, but also how "forgiveable" it is. I hope to have it all "finalized" by the next bama meet!


Man, that oscope setup had me trippin! LOL.
Wish we had time to test the other amps, but I guess you’re not going to run them anyway, so it’s not a big deal. 



honda said:


> Thanks again Erin for having this GTG again. Had a great time meeting everybody and getting hear their cars. Thanks again for all the advise. Be glad to help ya do headlights just make sure ya can fit them in your oven.
> Thanks Ricky for Zapco logo
> 
> made it home at 2:30am no stops


That’s pretty dang quick, man! At least you weren’t leaving at 2:30 like last time, lol.
Anytime, man. Was glad to help you.



helosquid said:


> I would like to thank everyone for giving me some great ideas for the install of my JSW (Jetta Sport Wagen). I heard some really great cars and some great new products (Mark expect an order from me soon!) Hopefully next time I will be letting someone listen to my car, and awaiting some good feedback. The flight home was uneventful, and after the meet I am glad for the freezing layer between Huntsville and Nashville that allowed me to go. I will definitely be there in March. Aaron, I may swing though there at some point for some RTA help, and you can ask all the aviation questions you want. It was awesome meeting all of you and listening to the various setups. One regret I do have though is not having a sedan for an IB setup... Those that I listened to sounded incredible!


Good old freezing layer! 
Glad you made it out, man. Also glad you got to hear some IB setups you liked. 
Feel free to give me a shout anytime you’re in the area.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I wanted to thank Mark for giving me some concrete feedback on my system. I tweaked the time alignment between my mids and tweets yesterday and managed to move the guitars from the doors to the dash. Gotta love those harmonics.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I also wanted to say that this GTG was definitely a morale booster for me. Having so many folks show up and have a good time made it worth it to me. This hobby has really become such a passion for me and it's great to share that passion with like minded folks. I know my other friends think I'm crazy and get tired of me talking about stereo stuff to them, lol.
I have been working on my car for a long time trying different gear, re-tuning, etc. It's nice to finally (after over a year +) hear some good feedback. Also, it was nice that I was able to identify issues with other cars and help fix them. Made me feel like I actually am learning and that people trust my input or at the least consider it.

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks once again for putting this on Erin. I really wish I could have made despite the last minute issues that came up that prevented me from making it.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

after hearing Ben's car, I went home and removed the horns from the truck. at least for now, i believe the horns will be more trouble than i'm willing to undertake. 

i fashioned at set of JL tweeters pods and put some USD 6pro midbass in the doors. sounds 1000x times better with minimal effort.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ashman5 said:


> after hearing Ben's car, I went home and removed the horns from the truck. at least for now, i believe the horns will be more trouble than i'm willing to undertake.
> 
> i fashioned at set of JL tweeters pods and put some USD 6pro midbass in the doors. sounds 1000x times better with minimal effort.


So what are you going to do with the horns?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ lol.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

BigAl205 said:


> So what are you going to do with the horns?


will probably sell them, or let them lay under the bed like they've done for the last 12 years 

actually, i had them for sale on Craigslist for $250 a few weeks back and had a couple of people interested, but then decided to try them in the truck.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

mdbayler said:


> I wanted to thank Mark for giving me some concrete feedback on my system. I tweaked the time alignment between my mids and tweets yesterday and managed to move the guitars from the doors to the dash. Gotta love those harmonics.


Great. Wish I was closer so I can listen now. It has to be even more killer.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I would say that we had as many cars as a normal MECA 2X event for the area. I listened to most of them, and they all sounded good to me - each one has a different sonic character.

I also find it difficult to talk to other people not interested in car SQ, so it's nice to hang around a bunch of people with a similiar interest.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

30 guys and no bbq?

grill + coals + match + meat = yay!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the GTG was a success. Congrats to everyone who has been receiving positive compliments. I know that Erin's car is amazing, but I haven't had the pleasure of listening to anyone else's car that was in attendance. (Ryan, your car doesn't count since pretty much everything is different since I heard/tuned it last) 

So, some O-scope fun huh?  I heard some things about that. haha.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

60ndown said:


> 30 guys and no bbq?


Umm…. We had BBQ. 



Boostedrex said:


> I'm glad to hear that the GTG was a success. Congrats to everyone who has been receiving positive compliments. I know that Erin's car is amazing, but I haven't had the pleasure of listening to anyone else's car that was in attendance. (Ryan, your car doesn't count since pretty much everything is different since I heard/tuned it last) .


My car has changed a bit since you heard it last. I think it’s for the better, but who knows, lol. Hopefully we can get some seat time for you and I can get your input this winter. Our 2nd annual lunch date. I’ll bring roses. 



Boostedrex said:


> So, some O-scope fun huh?  I heard some things about that. haha.


That was a nightmare for about 30 minutes, lol. It took us a while to realize we weren’t measuring the right channels due to how he has his amp setup. I just assumed it was the standard shared channel for a tweeter, etc, but he has them split. An RCA was switched. That cost some time, lol. 

Ryan’s setup sounded very nice for no tune. Just x-over settings. I was really impressed. And, actually, from the passenger’s seat things didn’t sound bad at all.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

when are we planning another GTG ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Probably March. I think I saw that SBN is mid-march. I'm thinking I'd try to have this GTG after that, so late March to be more exact.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

cool, I probably won't be on here nearly as much until the season starts back up again anyway.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

March sounds good, maybe i can show up at this one, LOL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jim, you're close enough to me to have one anytime we want.


----------

